# Newborn kittens and syringe feeding



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For those devoted people who feed newborn kittens I wanted to share the newest nipple we found that works great. I'm adding the video explaining them also. They were originally for squirrels but work great on kittens. Don't be concerned on the length of the nipple. 

They work good because of how the end where it attaches to the syringe is large and round so you know how far to let the nipple to in. We got in 10 day old kittens yesterday with their eyes not open yet.( Their mother was hit by a car) The foster mom said the syringe nipples worked wonderfully!

The Miracle Nipple - YouTube

The Miracle Nipple


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is Great Information!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Great to know. I'm hoping to be able to foster kittens this year. Now that Penny has been adopted my cat room is free. I have never fostered kittens before so this will be a totally new experience for me.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks very much for that. I'll be ordering some for the hedgehog rescue group and my local shelter.They look great!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have an opportunity to foster a momma and 4 kittens. I dunno. I'm so nervous!

View attachment 53193


Zoey was abandoned by her family to the shelter because they were moving and didn't want to take her. She is shy but affectionate. Just so uncertain of her circumstances.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

DO IT! Fostering a Mamma and her babies is an amazing experience!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Actually it's easy. The mom does all the work. You get to watch the nurturing and get to bond with them. Go for it Marcia!!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I have an opportunity to foster a momma and 4 kittens. I dunno. I'm so nervous!
> 
> View attachment 53193
> 
> ...


Oh poor baby! I really hope you foster her and babies! I am hoping to be a foster mom this year too.it is scary but think how thankful that girl is going to be with you!


----------

